# Tank Emergency = Early Inheritance



## RocBro (Jun 8, 2009)

My friend who has been helping me with getting my tank up and running, was in the process of tanking his tank down to have his hardwoods redone. On the other side of town, I decided to purchase my first fish on Friday. 4 Blue-Green Chromis, I also got some snails. Saturday, we get a phone call, my friends tank has sprung a leak and he needs somewhere to put his fishes. Being that my tank was just coming off of it's cycle, I was a tad surprised that he called me. But he said that they were hardy and should be ok. So, let me tell you what I inherited.

2 Blue Chromis
1 Pajama Cardinal 
1 Brittle Star fish
a crapload of Live Rock that I picked thru and currently have the rest in a bucket with an airstone
Some more mushroom polyps

I have checked my WP since adding these things, and everything still seems to be ok, the fish seem to be adjusting ok. I made sure I arranged the live rock for them to have plenty of hiding spots. Now that I have said all that...I am a big boy, and can take it...I feel like I may have put too much in my tank at once...Am I right??:fish9:

For anyone who'd like to see pics...I can post those too...


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Maybe not...If that live rock is fresh and good, put as much of the crapload as you can in your tank and run a powerhead for good circulation, that should take care of the bio-load, do regular water changes to keep the bad stuff under control*, *and if you have a good protein skimmer run it on full blast for awhile. Cross your fingers and stand back. Mother nature has a way of trying to help you out when she can *


----------



## RocBro (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! He actually has a protein skimmer, a canister filter and some other stuff he's dropping off sometime this week. I was looking at the Hydor Koralias to get into the tank this week as well...What do you think of those, or would you recommend another powerhead?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Im not familiar with that brand , but i always liked the kind that rotate back and forth to simulate wave action in the tank.*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The Koralias are pretty good unless you hook them up to a wavemaker, they click a bit from the constant on and off. 
Can't go wrong with Maxi-Jets. 

In addition to whats been mentioned already, I would add to that and suggest to see if you can get some of the used filter media from your friends tank as well, and put that in yours, as its loaded with beneficial bacteria.


----------



## CoralReefFarm (Jun 12, 2009)

I would keep an eye on the ammonia levels and do water changes
as needed.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

I am surprised no one has asked the size of your tank. You should be safe with the established rock but how big is your system? You are taking on a very big bio load all at once with going from no fish to 7 fish in the space of a day or two. The rock will help but even it was only supporting a few fish in the other system.
Watch your ammonia and nitrites, you will probably go through at least a mini cycle.

Hydor Koralias are very good power heads, I have a K3, two K4s and a K1 which I think is a little weak compared to the others. Its in my 16G bowfront and I am somewhat disappointed with it but the bigger ones are awesome.


----------

